# An Ode to Duct Tape



## Takai (Aug 29, 2013)

[video]http://now.msn.com/duct-tape-parody-song-is-a-remake-of-duck-tales-theme-song[/video]


----------



## K-man (Aug 29, 2013)

It is certainly one of the necessities of life. :asian:


----------



## Balrog (Aug 31, 2013)

Duct tape is like The Force.  There is a light side, there is a dark side, and it holds the Universe together.


----------

